# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  eq and clen? real?

## honda69



----------


## MORPHIN

pic is to blurry bro

----------


## anabolic1979

cant see the pic too big and blurry!

----------


## honda69

this is the best i can do

----------


## oldandgrim

Cnt see the pic to many pixels,, post new pic

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Looks like mexican vet grade EQ to me...

But I can't see the pictures clearly..

-VM

----------

